# Anyone Using a Spinjag?



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

How do you like it?


----------



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)

November Sunrise said:


> How do you like it?


I have one, and I like it. The barrel on my T/C is tight (like most of them) and I can definitely tell the difference with the tight-fitting sabot being able to turn easily with the rifling.


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

Are your bullets loading hard Jeff? Do you see signs that show your sabot isn't following the rifling down now? When I take out my breech plug and push a sabot / bullet all the way through the bore I can see marks in the plastic where it engaged the rifling, but the plastic isn't all tore up. If the sabot wasn't following the rifling already I would see much more damage on the plastic sabot. 

No matter what, in order for the bullet to spin on the way down, there has to be slippage on a bearing surface perpendicular to the force pushing it down. IMO, the vast majority of the time, the bearing surface between the jag and the bullet is 'slippery' enough to allow it to spin as it goes down. It looks like they are using some sort of poly disk as a 'slippery' bearing surface. It may spin free-er, but I am confident that my set up is spinning free enough. If any of that makes sense.


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

Tracker83 said:


> I have one, and I like it. The barrel on my T/C is tight (like most of them) and I can definitely tell the difference with the tight-fitting sabot being able to turn easily with the rifling.


That's a very good point. I forgot that many of the T/Cs have a pretty tight bore, and that could make a big difference. Also if guys get the 'special' loading jags for conical bullets and use one that has a greater contact area on mating surfaces, it would make a big difference.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

It's interesting that in the three guns we're using - a CVA Wolf, Optima and Accura, the same bullet (Barnes Expander MZ) is really difficult to load in the Optima, somewhat difficult in the Wolf, and fairly easy in the Accura. With the Optima I have to really work to get the bullet seated, so on Monday I ordered one of these Spinjag bullet starters and loaders and am hopeful that they'll perform as advertised.


----------



## flying wasp (Aug 22, 2006)

I have one. It makes sense to me. For M/L season I'm in a tent blind and just take my range rod with me with the spin jag attached.


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

November Sunrise said:


> It's interesting that in the three guns we're using - a CVA Wolf, Optima and Accura, the same bullet (Barnes Expander MZ) is really difficult to load in the Optima, somewhat difficult in the Wolf, and fairly easy in the Accura. With the Optima I have to really work to get the bullet seated, so on Monday I ordered one of these Spinjag bullet starters and loaders and am hopeful that they'll perform as advertised.



I have one, I like it. I also have a TC barrel and the bore diameter is slightly smaller than most. I have to use the Barnes with EZ load sabot to get them down the barrel. If you read up on randy Wakemans site, he has information on the true bore measurements of most ML.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

November Sunrise said:


> It's interesting that in the three guns we're using - a CVA Wolf, Optima and Accura, the same bullet (Barnes Expander MZ) is really difficult to load in the Optima, somewhat difficult in the Wolf, and fairly easy in the Accura. With the Optima I have to really work to get the bullet seated, so on Monday I ordered one of these Spinjag bullet starters and loaders and am hopeful that they'll perform as advertised.


 You arent joking today shooting Expanders through a Optima and Wolf it was hell trying to get the bullet started.. Smooth for about 6 inches than the Optima Elite has a spot that requires Hercules to push it down.


----------



## FrozenTundra (Apr 15, 2010)

I have the Spin loader, starter and jag. All great products I also got one of their giRamrods that are made to length so the Spin Loader wont hang over the end of your barrel. It's made out of solid aluminum and threaded on both ends so you can add an extension and ball handle and use it for a range rod.


----------

